# T2i upgrade to 6D?



## thgmuffin (Aug 5, 2013)

Currently I own a T2i and shoot a variety of things including: RC cars, people, and a whole bunch of other stuff! 

I shoot mostly with the 24-105 and 40mm pancake! 

An example of what I shoot:



IMG_8404 by THGBrian, on Flickr




IMG_9492 by THGBrian, on Flickr




Just Some Drift Stuff by THGBrian, on Flickr

Things I'm looking to improve:
High ISO in low light situations (Everything above ISO 3200 is  on the T2i)
AF Tracking (I use center point AF, and I've heard the 6D center point can focus in REALLY dark light)
Build Quality/Ergonomics? (The T2i feels insanely tiny in my hands!)

I have been looking at the 6D as the ideal upgrade because:
Larger sensor=better low light
"Insane" Center AF Point
Better build
Wifi? 
Silent Shutter mode

I have looked at the 70D and I really like the features, however it won't perform as well as the 6D in lowlight...

I can currently grab a brand new body with 1 year warranty off of Craigslist for $1500-1600, I just want a few other opinions from you guys!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2013)

For those uses, the 6D is a great choice, and you've already got great lenses for it.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Aug 5, 2013)

Both of those lenses, in my opinion, are better on full frame. The 24-105 will distort more but the range will be more useful. The 40mm is a perfect normal lens on full frame. I didn't like my pancake on crop.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 5, 2013)

The 6D sounds like a great upgrade path given your uses. I had a T2i a few years ago before upgrading to a 7D and eventually a 6D. I am extremely pleased with the 6D. 

The things I like best about the 6D are image quality, low light/high ISO capability, shallow depth of field for portraits (compared with crop bodies) and a much larger, brighter viewfinder.


----------



## bglanzbe (Aug 5, 2013)

I just made the exact same move myself. I also have the 24-105 and the 50 f/1.8 (instead of the 40). It has been an incredible upgrade and I LOVE the new camera. Make the move!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 5, 2013)

Love the moon shot.

Another vote for FF if high ISO is what you looking for.


----------



## sdsr (Aug 5, 2013)

I wouldn't hesitate. You will be amazed by how much better your high ISO images look and by how well it focuses in very low light (and not just the center point - the others do very well too). You may (or may not) be disappointed by the different angle of view your lenses provide on a FF sensor, but you will surely be impressed by how much better they perform. (One advantage you didn't mention - if you have occasion to manipulate RAW images via software to fix over/under exposed portions of images, you will likely find that this works better with files from a FF camera.)


----------



## Mort (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm actually looking at the same things except I don't own the 24-105. I will have to buy the kit. I do a lot of low light portraits and light painting. The high ISO ability is what convinced me, plus the shallow depth of field and the wider angle of the full frame will be extremely helpful so I don't have to panorama stitch everything. I'm just waiting for prices on the kit to drop since I'm a poor college student.


----------



## thgmuffin (Aug 5, 2013)

Right now I'm just concerned if purchasing it right now would be the right choice.

What do you guys think of the price I can get the 6D for around my area? ($1600 new, $1550 firm, and hopefully $1500)

I feel like it's just guys who purchase the kit and sell off the lens and body. They apparently make around a $400 profit!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2013)

Something else to consider is working on your lighting. You can sink thousands into cameras, but photography is all about light.
The 6D is indeed good in low light, and a reasonable upgrade, but you still need control of the light, or it will be pot luck.


----------



## wsheldon (Aug 5, 2013)

bholliman said:


> The things I like best about the 6D are image quality, low light/high ISO capability, shallow depth of field for portraits (compared with crop bodies) and a much larger, brighter viewfinder.



+1 

I picked up a 6D earlier this year to augment my 50D, and I couldn't agree more. I still like my 50D, but I get better IQ with my 6D at ISO 800-1600 than my 50D at ISO 400, with far less post-processing. I'm a closet pixel peeper, and I don't even use noise reduction in Lightroom until I get over ISO 800 (vs 200 on my 50D). I'm not familiar with the T2i, but the color balance and dynamic range of the 6D is also far superior to the 50D, without the magenta cast and banding in shadows. I also agree with others that you'll like the 24-105 and 40mm focal lengths on full frame.

If you're hesitant to buy a split kit from someone else trying to save money, you could do the same yourself. There's an active market for new 24-105's from kits on the buy/sell market at www.fredmiranda.com, where they routinely sell for $650.


----------



## thgmuffin (Aug 7, 2013)

I am going to be picking up one tomorrow!!!


----------

